# Shark Fishing



## pierrat23 (Feb 10, 2009)

I usually target the reds and pompano but shark fishing seems very popular, I figured i would give it a try any hints on tackle or tricks


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Try this!

*SHARK FISHING HANDBOOK*


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

There some local boys around here that can get you going

and know how to catch sharks for sure.If you'll pm Konz

on this site or even myself we cangive the complete low 

down on gray suits in this area. We've got a small local tourney

coming up next month(pff unofficial shark tourney). Check out the thread

and you'll get the details (general discussion) i think. Anyway if you want to 

come out and learn something. Shoot me a pm and maybe we can work something out

I got a boat and the weekend on the island is a blast. You'll meet everyone here that knows about 

toothy critters we just anitsmart enough to writeoke


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

use to go off fort pickens rd ,used a kayak for takin out bait worked very well


----------

